# This Brought Tears To My Eyes



## Jefroka (Sep 12, 2010)

This is a video about a little girl with autism who for ten years could not communicate with her family or anyone else.

Her doctors and therapists wanted to give up on her even deeming her to be retarded.

Then one day...


...Jefroka

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.wimp.com/autisticgirl/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.wimp.com/autisticgirl/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Toby_H (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing story... I only planned to watch the intro as I'm on my way out the door. But once I started watching it I was captivated. 

It's frightening to wonder how many thousands, if not millions, of people in years past have had normal intelligence but lacked a body or mind that would allow them to express it. 

Amazing story... in so many ways...


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 13, 2010)

Left me misty-eyed too, powerful stuff.


----------

